# Classic Rock/Blues Electric Guitar teacher wanted



## Lou Cipher (Oct 2, 2007)

I’m also looking for an electric guitar teacher for some lessons in the Durham or East GTA area. I’m not looking for structured or regular lessons. I would just like to spend about an hour each time asking specific questions, and to be shown certain techniques where I’m having problems. 

My range of music style is extremely varied, but I’m mainly looking for advanced lessons in Classic Rock (Beatles, Pink Floyd, Zeppelin, etc.), and Blues (B.B. King, T-Bone Walker, Muddy Waters, etc.). 

So if anyone is looking to make some extra money, or if anyone knows any good teachers in the area, please let me know. 

Ty
Lou


----------



## Lou Cipher (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm now working out in Vaughan during the week (the commute's a bitch from Ajax), so any Electric Guitar teachers in the West GTA are more than welcome.

See above post.


----------

